# Campsite flooded - photos



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just arrived back at the CCC Boroughbridge to find only a handful of people still here for obvious reasons. 

I am OK as I am behind the flood bank on a Super Service Pitch.

The ower of the caravan is hours away, so we are going in, shorts and flip flops on to try to pull it clear, if the owner gives his consent to smashing the hitch lock. 

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Russell

Thats incredible. We were camped last night at a campsite called Mill House. The site has a history of getting flooded but we were ok. Tonight though on the news was a picture of a chap sitting on his bonnet, his car caught in a flood - and it was filmed half a mile from where the site is.

Be careful going in


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Floods*

Hello

It is very bad around here. Even the A1 was closed as I was coming back from the dealers.

The pic is the other side of the site. The rain has stopped but the river is really going at a pace. I am amazed how quick the water is rising on the site.

Russell


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*floods*

Hi Russ, drove the 7 miles to B,bridge this morning on a school run (Boroughbridge High on the right before you make the turn to Roecliffe) loads of standing water across the road made driving difficult. later today the High bridge at Knaresborough was closed, the A59 towards Skipton is closed all w/e due to a landslide blocking the road, trains from Harrogate to York and Leeds were cancelled due to flooded lines 8O

Bus service to Leeds was suspended for a while due to a tree down, limited service to York. We have lots of local flooding, we are the only occupants of the CL where we are based it's too wet to get on or off, all the local Rivers Ure, Skell, Wharfe and Swale are on floodwatch ...what ever happened to flaming June?? :roll: :roll:

MnD


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Floods*

Hi

The caravan is safe! A chap with a very high 4x4 went to get it.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Well done, Just make sure you are parked at the higest point on the site.

Richard...


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

As I was driving up tp Scotland yesterday, (06.00hrs), the torrential rain never stopped from Newark on the A1, right through to Bowes Moor on the A66. 
The outside lane on the A1 at Leeming Bar was flooded. Judging by the size of the waves coming over the central reservation, (due to idiot drivers), the opposite carriageway was worse.

In all of my years of driving, yesterday's experience has to be the scariest so far. I really wished that I was in my 44 tonner, and not Rita's little Peugeot. 

Once over the A66, it all eased off. I hoestly feel that if I hadn't left home when I did, I wouldn't have reached my folks house in Ayr, at all yesterday.

Jock.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

we are at kingsbury water park. floods all round, with many roads closed. much of the site with surface water, but not flooded. hoping for a respite from the downpour.

des


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Floods*

Hi

This is the pic this morning and still rising.

The height of the childrens playswing gives an idea of the water depth.

Russell


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Perhaps caravans and motor homes need fitting with altimeters these days?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We've been without electricity here on the farm (10 miles east of Lincoln) since 5:30 pm yesterday (Fri). They initially predicted an 11:00 pm repair, but it's 10:00 am and we're still Powerless and under water.

I've moved the RV to the front of the house & run a lead in - God bless the jenny!  Mags' tropical fish are saved, and the Hub is now back on-line (hence my being able to reach out to the world again.... 8O ).

We'll be off all day too, apparently.

Dougie.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Slinging it down here again. Not seen rain like this in years....
Roof sealed thank goodness 

How is the site today russell?

Karl


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Just arrived back from York. Left a day early as all indications were that York CC (Rowntree) would be evacuated early afternoon (Sat 16 June). Anyone know the present situation, did we do the right thing?

Peter


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

well today the16th is the opening day of the fishing season(rivers) needless to say ive given this one a miss


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Whilst lots of you were having a type of nightmare of your own, I was out helping others with their nightmares... a impromtu river occured on a major A road and spent someone spinning...

We also had several housing estates under water, not the best conditions for attending poorly people!


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

We had booked up at the CCC site at St Neots over the weekend. Got a phone call from the site on Thursday to say they were flooded and had to close the site hence our weekend there was cancelled. Went to ashurst in the New Forest instead. weather OK there.

Phil


----------

